# Schwinn Mini Scrambler 1980



## Sting Ray HD (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello fellow Cabers
I'm looking to buy a 1980 Schwinn Mini Scrambler. It has to be completely original and in decent condition. Color doesn't matter. The bike is the same model as pictured. 
I greatly appreciate it,

Vic


----------



## ATA a Bike Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

Sting Ray HD said:


> View attachment 283501 Hello fellow Cabers
> I'm looking to buy a 1980 Schwinn Mini Scrambler. It has to be completely original and in decent condition. Color doesn't matter. The bike is the same model as pictured.
> I greatly appreciate it,
> 
> Vic



Find one yet?have one if interested.


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey Vic,
just spotted one on Craigslist:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/5617620109.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2016)

onecatahula said:


> Hey Vic,
> just spotted one on Craigslist:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/5617620109.html


----------

